# Moldy food



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought I read a few years ago pigs could eat some moldy food but maybe I misunderstood what they meant. I have some old weeds but have become moldy so was wondering if it was ok to feed them to my pigs? Thanks.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Personal opinion, but if I ever had anything they eat that was moldy, I wouldn't feed it to ANY of my critters, no matter what species.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Pigs can have a cast iron guts which is why wild pigs can thrive on a dead cow crawling with maggots. But why would you want to feed your pigs mouldy weeds I mean, they're weeds so just chuck them in the compost.

Rogo, often grains will get damp and mouldy and some moulds are not good for pigs if fed as they are. On the very rare occasion that this has happened, I've cooked the grain usually with waste food, and this kills any bacteria that could be harmful. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We are talking weeds here, I`m with Ronney on this one, throw them on the compost pile. >Thanks Marc


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Ronney said:


> Pigs can have a cast iron guts which is why wild pigs can thrive on a dead cow crawling with maggots. But why would you want to feed your pigs mouldy weeds I mean, they're weeds so just chuck them in the compost.
> 
> Rogo, often grains will get damp and mouldy and some moulds are not good for pigs if fed as they are. On the very rare occasion that this has happened, I've cooked the grain usually with waste food, and this kills any bacteria that could be harmful.
> 
> ...


 I most likely will put the moldy weeds in the compost pile, I meant the question more generally about feeding moldy food to the pigs.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

bstuart29 said:


> I most likely will put the moldy weeds in the compost pile, I meant the question more generally about feeding moldy food to the pigs.


Point taken and I think I probably gave the answer


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

The gal across the road always gives me some of her pork for anything I do for her. It's not needed, of course, but it's her way of saying thanks for the help. The meat is gawd awful - the only way to explain it! Knowing how she feeds sure proves to me that when it's crap in, it's crap out! She has a steer that soon has a date with the butcher. I'm dreading it!!

Cattle can eat mouldy hay, but I never bought 'cow' hay for my steer. He got fed the good stuff along with my other stock.

We all do things differently and have our own opinion of things. I like my food to be succulent, not suck!


----------

